# Conditioning wk2 cmpltd



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

This last sunday we finished week 2, and are going strong. Nothing too hard for him as he is still young. Hes just over 8.5mnths

Tell me what ya think so far.

Some Papo Muskles




Time out






thanks for lookin

"]


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow he is definatly coming along. Looking good!


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Very very gorgeous and look at that muscle tone, whew. Looking great and OMG I expected to see this pup and boy, he sure has grown!! He is amazing looking, great job and thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Good looking dog, however, you shouldn't condition a puppy - ever. Puppy should look well nourished (and that's in the ADBA standard!). There's honest reasoning behind it including messing the dog up permanently by treating the pup's body like a grown dog. You've got a good 12-15 years ahead of you to condition the heck out of your dog. You might as well wait until the pup is over a year before starting. It's just not good for the pup's growing body.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

holy crap what kinda conditioning do u do lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He looks great! I am going to have to agree with shadow wolf about conditioning pups.. If you ever get a chance to check out Scot E. Dowd Ph.d I recommend it .. He makes some real good points on conditioning and when to start .. He recommends not condition anything under 18 months old .. If you want to check him out here is a link

Encyclopedia of the American Pit Bull Terrier : Conditioning


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

here we go again....bunch of experts trying to kill a thread....can't a person just post a pic without someone wanting to tell them what they should and shouldn't do? he said that it was a light workout...nothing serious. hell, I see alot of 6-8 month old pups pulling light drag weight...will even start my pups on some light drag weight next week (empty sled). I guess that's dangerous too?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

hes in an arm chair.... what kinda conditioning is that?! LOL lookin good.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Just curious as to what kind of conditioning program you are using. My girl Kalie is a bit overweight. Tried cutting down on her intake of calories and since it has been so bad weather wise in Chicago she gets an hour or so supervised time on the treadmill every night. I swear she just seems to get bigger. She is about 67lbs right now and should only be about 52-55lbs by my guess. She is a Staffie mix and I don't really care about getting her in top shape. I just want to shed the extra pounds to make it easier on her joints so she doesn't suffer later in life. She is just 3yo. Any advice would be great


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MADBood said:


> here we go again....bunch of experts trying to kill a thread....can't a person just post a pic without someone wanting to tell them what they should and shouldn't do? he said that it was a light workout...nothing serious. hell, I see alot of 6-8 month old pups pulling light drag weight...will even start my pups on some light drag weight next week (empty sled). I guess that's dangerous too?


You just don't know when to quit do you? People are just giving advice know one is claiming the are experts here .. Madbood you need to cool out for awhile maybe after a few days you will have a better attitude..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i think hes looking good? running?

i run with kenya every other day(1 to 2 miles), flirtpole on our off days, and then sch on weds... i run with chyna 5 miles (my running days) like 5 times a week... and then flirtpole... thats about it tho... chyna needs sp,e work


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I think he looks excellent. I just let Nay Nay swim ALOT, sometimes she swims 45 min to an hour but I guess I am wrong for letting her do that because she is under a year old. Whoops. Atleast she has lost 5 lbs and is healthier than the fatty that she was.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

shadowwolf said:


> Good looking dog, however, you shouldn't condition a puppy - ever. Puppy should look well nourished (and that's in the ADBA standard!). There's honest reasoning behind it including messing the dog up permanently by treating the pup's body like a grown dog. You've got a good 12-15 years ahead of you to condition the heck out of your dog. You might as well wait until the pup is over a year before starting. It's just not good for the pup's growing body.


i here what ya mean, and i know what you mean. This is def. not extreme. 3 sets of 10 jumps everyday. Rollerblade till tired, lot of walk abouts/hikes on my land. walks, tug. Havent busted out the flirt pole or spring pole yet.

Maybe i went over the top on saying conditioning. I prob should have just said daily exercise. We have been slacking with winter and its been great here, finally.

thanks for looking out tho. I do appreciate the concern, and will wait on the intense stuff till he old.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> Just curious as to what kind of conditioning program you are using. My girl Kalie is a bit overweight. Tried cutting down on her intake of calories and since it has been so bad weather wise in Chicago she gets an hour or so supervised time on the treadmill every night. I swear she just seems to get bigger. She is about 67lbs right now and should only be about 52-55lbs by my guess. She is a Staffie mix and I don't really care about getting her in top shape. I just want to shed the extra pounds to make it easier on her joints so she doesn't suffer later in life. She is just 3yo. Any advice would be great


How much do you feed? I feed 2 cups a day. We rollerblade or run everyday, distance varies on how tired we get. Rollerblades are my choice for tuckering him out. Then i try to get in 3 sets of 10 jumps, nothing over the top. We play fetch, tug basic fun games that he enjoys.

Weekend is hiking time, we go hiking for hours upon hours. He is also my hunting buddy and went crow hunting with me this last weekend.

He gets a min of 1 good hour of exercise every day. I def. dont over work my dog, but i also dont like my dog to get full of piss an vineger sitting around.

In the winter the one walk a day maybe a jog here and there, wasnt doing it. Papo would go crazy.

Your best bet is to get in a routine of walking and different exercises. My dogs exercise is basically lots of play and fun.

Papo reminds me everyday its time to get out. He'll growl wine and bark till we get out.

Some other things you can use for exercise are a flirtpole, and a springpole, and like the Mrs's said swimming.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

koonce272 said:


> i here what ya mean, and i know what you mean. This is def. not extreme. 3 sets of 10 jumps everyday. Rollerblade till tired, lot of walk abouts/hikes on my land. walks, tug. Havent busted out the flirt pole or spring pole yet.
> 
> Maybe i went over the top on saying conditioning. I prob should have just said daily exercise. We have been slacking with winter and its been great here, finally.
> 
> thanks for looking out tho. I do appreciate the concern, and will wait on the intense stuff till he old.


Fantastic! I've seen a lot of folks ruin good dogs because they wanted to start too early. With pups, you want a well nourished looking pup, so keeping them lean, but without rib, spine and especially hip showing is key.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He looks really good..love the time out pic!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I think he looks pretty good  must have natual muscle development. It sounds to me that you have just upped his puppy play  Nice looking boy :woof:


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and concerns. Everything is appreciated.



shadowwolf said:


> Fantastic! I've seen a lot of folks ruin good dogs because they wanted to start too early. With pups, you want a well nourished looking pup, so keeping them lean, but without rib, spine and especially hip showing is key.


I here ya. He is heathly, no ribs, well maybe the last one. The lighting helped the picture out a lot. I feed 2 cups a day, ive tryed more, but he wont eat it so, 2 cups he is.



PeanutsMommy said:


> I think he looks pretty good  must have natual muscle development. It sounds to me that you have just upped his puppy play  Nice looking boy :woof:


Well thank you, and yea for the most part it is just getting out. Winter has been long and very very cold. Pities with short coats dont fair too well, I have a coat and what not but -20s is just to cold.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

he looks great how much does he weigh???


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

jeep lex said:


> he looks great how much does he weigh???


To be fully honest i havent weighed him in awhile. i know he is more than 50 and less than 60 lbs.

Should have in on the scale by the end of the week.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Definitely looking good. Keep up the work!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Your pup looks really good and from what you’ve described you're doing all the right things. You're actually just giving your pup a lot of fun exercise and attention. Both are very important in the development of a sound dog. It looks like you’re also keeping in mind that at 8.5 month all you want to do is give him plenty of exercise without over stressing his developing body. Everyone has their own philosophy and time schedule on conditioning dogs. I happen to be a big believer in no real conditioning until after at least 12 months. That doesn’t mean that I don’t exercise my dogs, it just means that there is not an intense and regimented physical and nutritional regiment put into place for a specific amount of time. I also agree completely with Shadowwolf and Tara too many Pit owners try and develop lean mass way too early. This practice can literally destroy a dogs future development and health. You pup looks great!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Posting Fink ! I hope Koonce272 you don't think I was being an ass .. I just was trying to help by posting that Scott E Dowd article about conditioning .. It helped me a lot so I thought I would share it with you if you wanted to read it .... I was not trying to tell you what you should and should not do .... Like Elvis and Shadow wolf said regular exercise is great for growing dogs ... I didn't know what type of conditioning you were doing when you posted this thread .. So I was just saying you should be careful you don't want to overdo anything with a growing pup. I love papo ! He is gorgeous and he looks awsome! Keep up the good work


----------



## Skreed (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks good and sounds like your pup is having tons of fun!


----------

